# New pics/Website :D



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys. I was out and about taking pictures of my birds today and made a website so I think you should check it out. http://tylerweening.piczo.com/?cr=1 Its kinda junk right now but if u have any feed back or see spelling mistakes please tell me. Thanks!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool site and nice birds!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Bump, Thanks g0lden!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Bump......


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

nice site!!!!! Do you fly your birds???


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Actually i dont, I havent bred much this year nor do i have a trapping system proper right now. I may give it a try in the future.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

oh ok. and your homers are fine without flying? that sounds good to me because when i get birds again i wont be able to free fly them. . . but i still really wanna get a few parlor rollers. if i could only get one i would be happy. i love thm


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I might be getting a pair of parlour's off mookeeman's father. Actually my brown homer use to be a flyer until my dad quit, And no it doesnt bother them they fly enough when im in there chasing them around


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

i have been wanting parlors for a while. hopefully at our fair in a week someone will have some!!!!! they are pretty hard to find. i am just looking for one as a pet. . .


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Im waiting for his dad to breed some since the other one died :'(


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

where is he from?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Around me I see him almost every friday.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh ok. Nevermind then. Thats really far from me.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

What part of New Jersey are you from?


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Sussex County, Way up north.


----------

